# is my ssd about to die?

## mrbassie

```
smartctl -data -A /dev/sda

smartctl 6.1 2013-03-16 r3800 [x86_64-linux-3.13.0-gentoo-r1-custom] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   120   120   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0/0

  5 Retired_Block_Count     0x0033   100   100   003    Pre-fail  Always       -       7

  9 Power_On_Hours_and_Msec 0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       6055h+50m+31.980s

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1152

171 Program_Fail_Count      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

172 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

174 Unexpect_Power_Loss_Ct  0x0030   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       343

177 Wear_Range_Delta        0x0000   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

181 Program_Fail_Count      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

182 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2

189 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0000   033   070   000    Old_age   Offline      -       33 (Min/Max 14/70)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   033   070   000    Old_age   Always       -       33 (Min/Max 14/70)

195 ECC_Uncorr_Error_Count  0x001c   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0033   100   100   003    Pre-fail  Always       -       7

201 Unc_Soft_Read_Err_Rate  0x001c   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/0

204 Soft_ECC_Correct_Rate   0x001c   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/0

230 Life_Curve_Status       0x0013   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       100

231 SSD_Life_Left           0x0013   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

233 SandForce_Internal      0x0000   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1406

234 SandForce_Internal      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       1641

241 Lifetime_Writes_GiB     0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       1641

242 Lifetime_Reads_GiB      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       1608

```

----------

## Hu

Is there something specific in the smartctl output that leads you to believe that the disk is likely to fail soon?

----------

## mrbassie

just looking at the value and worst fields. This is the first time I've ever used this command (read about it today), am I not interpreting the output correctly?  :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mrbassie,

The VALUE WORST THRESH fields are all normalised.

If VALUE<=THRESH then that parameter has failed.

RAW_VALUE may be a packed bit field and varies from vendor to vendor.

Huge values here are not a cause for concern unless you know how to decode them.

----------

## eccerr0r

I've seen a bunch of SSDs (sandforce...) that report value of 0, and threshold of 0 but does not fail, especially power on hours.

IIRC there's a separate bit in the SMART structure that "actually" tells if the drive experienced a failing condition as well as one if it has failed in the past.  Comparing the two isn't really needed but to check how close it is to failing...

And in this case, I think the firmware wrote it wrong...

----------

